#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 圖片創作規定測試第一版

## 狼王白牙

圖片創作規定測試第一版

一、為避免創作爭議，減少誤判及衝突，故定此法。

二、人體動作、動物動作，角色配件，不受著作權保護，但創作品如攝影作品、繪圖作品，商標受到著作權保護。

三、以繪圖界於網路上廣為傳播的這張說明為例：(見下圖）




1、複製圖、描圖、加工、部分描圖，如無原始創作圖作者許可，不得宣稱為自己所創作。

2. 藉由自己觀察力及判斷力所繪製的臨摹圖，如經過重疊後5個細部特徵相似，須附上原作品出處。

3. 加入原創元素的參考圖片，除了違反國家規定之商標法外及明顯臨摹，基於生物動作及物體有物理侷限，可自由表明靈感來源出處，不強迫規定標註來源。

----------


## 雪麒

*狼之樂園 圖片創作規定細則（第一版，徵求意見稿）*

*以下內容為徵求意見稿，尚未實行，請在2015/5/14前廣泛提出意見*

在狼之樂園發表任何圖片類型之創作作品，均視為已經了解並願意遵守本規則。

*一、狼之樂園允許在創作版面發布下列類型的作品，在發佈時均須附版權標識：*
1、純原創作品
BBcode格式：[copyright="pure_original"]作者署名[/copyright]
版權標識為：



> 本作品是創作者的*純原創作品*，即上傳本作品的創作者表明：
> 本作品由作品的發布者（作者署名）獨立完成，未以合理或其他方式參考任何其他公開發布的，除創作者本人創作或持有所有權的作品以外的非自由版權作品。作品的發布者擁有該作品的，包括但不限於署名權、修改權、保護作品完整權、信息網絡傳播權在內的*所有權利*，作者另有聲明自願釋出部分或全部權利時除外。未經作品發布者許可，不得以任何方式侵犯作品發布者的相關權利。
> 如果您對作品發布者使用該版權標識存在異議，請至『意見箱』版面提報。


2、一般原創作品
BBcode格式：[copyright="original"]作者署名[/copyright]
版權標識為：



> 本作品是創作者的*一般原創作品*，即上傳本作品的創作者表明：
> 本作品由作品的發布者（作者署名）獨立完成，同時參考過其他公開發布的非自由版權作品。作品的發布者表明，該作品符合狼之樂園『合理參考標準』，滿足包括但不限於*非臨摹、非細節、少量性、技法性*等原則，並相信此類參考不會影響對作品著作權之認定。作品的發布者擁有該作品的，包括但不限於署名權、修改權、保護作品完整權、信息網絡傳播權在內的*所有權利*，作者另有聲明自願釋出部分或全部權利時除外。 未經作品發布者許可，不得以任何方式侵犯作品發布者的相關權利。
> 如果您對作品發布者使用該版權標識存在異議，且與作品發布者溝通無果，請至『意見箱』版面提報。


3、練習作品
BBcode格式：[copyright="exercise"]參考來源[/copyright]
版權標識為：



> 本作品是創作者的*練習作品*，即上傳本作品的創作者表明：
> 本作品由作品的發布者完成，並參考過其他公開發布的非自由版權作品。作品的發布者表明，該作品以臨摹、描圖等超出狼之樂園『合理參考標準』 的方式進行製作。但該作品*僅用於繪畫練習成果的展示和繪畫技法的學習交流*，因此可以合理預計，可以根據當地版權法的『合理使用』（fair use）原則，在明確標識來源的前提下展示本圖。來源：（參考來源）作品發布者不擁有該作品的全部版權。在狼之樂園或其他場合以其他目的使用本圖，*均可能構成侵犯版權*。
> 如果您對作品發布者使用該版權標識存在異議，且與作品發布者溝通無果，請至『意見箱』版面提報。


4、同人作品/二次創作
BBcode格式：[copyright="doujin"]原作名稱[/copyright]
版權標識為：



> 本作品是*同人作品/二次創作*，即上傳本作品的創作者表明：
> 本作品由作品的發布者完成，並包含公開發布的非自由版權作品《（原作名稱）》中的角色和設定，或為已存在出版物的衍生作品。作品的發布者表明，了解同人作品/二次創作存在的版權爭議，並承擔一切後果。作品發布者不擁有該作品的全部版權。若版權持有者要求，即會遭到刪除。
> 如果您對作品發布者使用該版權標識存在異議，且與作品發布者溝通無果，請至『意見箱』版面提報。


*二、合理參考標準*
在創作過程中，尤其是複雜作品的創作過程中，參考幾乎是不可避免的。以下規定明確界定了狼之樂園中『合理參考』的範疇。
基於絕大多數國家和地區的司法實踐，可以合理預期，以下參考方式不會影響對作品著作權之認定。
1、以任何方式參考自己擁有完整著作權的作品，例如自己曾經創作過的繪畫作品、攝影作品等，無需署名。
2、以任何方式參考公有領域（public domain）的作品，例如絕大部分作者去世後70年的作品，著作權法制定之前的作品等，無需署名。
3、以任何『授權協議許可』的方式參考自由版權的作品，例如基於創作共用協議（Creative Common）的作品等，一般需要署名，視情況需要滿足非商業使用等要求。
4、以原作者許可的方式參考其他作者擁有完整著作權的作品。
5、在教師或其他具有創作能力者以『非代替創作』為前提的指導或教學下創作作品。是否需要聲明視具體指導者的要求而定，但在被詢及是否接受指導時應當承認。在參與競賽性質活動時不適用。
6、以『非臨摹、非細節、少量性、技法性』為原則，參考其他作者擁有完整著作權之作品，具體鑑定步驟為：
繪畫作品中，對非生命物體及具有簡單形體的魚綱及以下物種，以整體為鑑定單位。兩棲綱及以上物種或形體複雜的魚綱及以下物種，以『頭頸/前肢及爪（或翅膀）×2/後肢及爪×2/身體/尾』7部分各為單獨鑑定單位。清點作品之所有鑑定單位數量，記為N。對所有鑑定單位，與懷疑參考或明確參考之作品（總參考作品數量不得超過N/5，向上取整）進行匹配，步驟為：
將待鑑定單位圖像與參考圖像置於圖像處理軟體之同一畫布，透明度均置為50%對參考圖像使用且僅能使用平移、水平/垂直翻轉、縮放、旋轉操作，以目視方式進行最佳匹配。以線條覆蓋超過線條寬度之50%視為匹配成功，分段計算匹配成功之邊緣輪廓線條長度p1、匹配成功之內部線條長度p2，及參考圖之總線條長度l（手動計算可使用分段計數之方式）對邊緣輪廓線條長度進行200%加權，該鑑定單位匹配度記為 Ai=min((2*p1+p2)/l, 1) × 100%若作品的鑑定單位多於兩個，則若存在2個及以上鑑定單位匹配度超過80%，或所有匹配度之均值超過30%，視為不符合『非臨摹、非細節、少量性、技法性』 的合理參考標準，否則視為符合合理參考標準。若作品的鑑定單位少於或等於兩個，若所有匹配度之均值超過50%，視為不符合『非臨摹、非細節、少量性、技法性』 的合理參考標準，否則視為符合合理參考標準。若對計算結果有爭議，以雪麒的開放源代碼之計算機程式計算的結果為最終結果。以上標準*高於*世界主要國家對著作權原創性之認定標準。不符合以上標準*僅代表不可在狼之樂園以原創作品名義發布該作品*，不代表在法律上判定為非原創作品或侵權作品。
參考：匹配度為0%、25%、50%、75%、100%之範例疊圖。（待補）

*三、對疑似侵權行為之認定流程*
若對創作版面上的作品有侵權質疑，依以下流程解決：
1、與原作者通過私訊或其他方式進行溝通
2、若溝通無果或3日內無回應，可至『意見箱』版面發布主題帖要求進行侵權認定，內容包括：
疑似侵權之主題帖鏈接及圖像意思被侵權之作品鏈接及圖像按照狼之樂園『合理參考標準』之鑑定步驟進行疊圖後的結果圖畫中所有鑑定單位預估的匹配度
3、原作品發布者及其他會員均可發表意見
4、由對應創作版面版主或管理員在發布主題帖的2日內進行確認後，做出符合或違反『合理參考標準』的裁定，做出不符合標準之裁定後編輯內文，除去疑似侵權之作品，以疑似侵權的文字提示代替之。

----------

